# GBAA State Spring Turkey



## watermedic (Apr 29, 2014)

May 3 & 4 @ Fort Gordon

Shotgun starts at 9am and 1pm both days. 

40 targets total. It can be shot in one day or split it up. 

Registration is on the new GBAA site. 

http://gbaa.georgiaarchery.com


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 29, 2014)

Location chuck?


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 29, 2014)

i'll be there sunday


----------



## watermedic (Apr 29, 2014)

You are a glutton for punishment Geez!!


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 29, 2014)

you said that pretty


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 30, 2014)

bump it for the medic


----------



## dgmeadows (May 1, 2014)

Dang it...  once again I have a schedule conflict... maybe I am just not supposed to shoot anymore...


----------



## watermedic (May 2, 2014)

Getting close!!

The 2015 State Indoor host will also be determined by vote after completion of the Saturday afternoon round.

Host clubs vying for the tournament need to be present!


----------



## Its Amazing (May 2, 2014)

ALL in all Sunday......Im getting to old for this.....


----------



## olinprice (May 2, 2014)

Yep me too David


----------



## watermedic (May 3, 2014)

Late fees are waived. Come out and shoot all 40 on Sunday!!

$25


----------



## Monster02 (May 5, 2014)

Results??


----------



## watermedic (May 5, 2014)

Should have been there!!


----------



## In the zone (May 5, 2014)

a WOW...lol


----------



## olinprice (May 6, 2014)

James Weeks 1st freestyle Olin Price 3rd place freestyle Tyler Weeks 1st place young adult male freestyle David Moore 1st place senior freestyle Ansliegh Wilk 1st place youth women freestyle Veronica Seaborn sorry if i spelled that wrong 1st place adult female Garett Price 1st place cub male Thats all i can remember lol.


----------



## olinprice (May 6, 2014)

Bobby Barrow 1st place wood on wood.


----------



## Its Amazing (May 6, 2014)

Great course. It was one of the toughest I can remember shooting in a long time.  I cant understand why Ga archers are not supporting their own state shooting events. Is it all about the $$ all the time?


----------



## red1691 (May 6, 2014)

It was a fun course to shoot! Just wish I could have shot a little better
here are the scores


----------



## Monster02 (May 6, 2014)

Wish we had a shoot like Redding..... Looks like fun! Maybe it's time for some changes!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 6, 2014)

*Smoke*

That would be a great idea.


----------



## olinprice (May 6, 2014)

We gota do something different cause it aint working around here


----------



## Monster02 (May 6, 2014)

Think it would be awesome! Time for some change!!!


----------



## olinprice (May 7, 2014)

Idk whats happened to local shooting there is something keeping them away schedule, money, location course layout, target conditions i have been to over 20 shoots so far this season and all the above i have seen at all locations bad targets little to no payout far out of the way locations so i dont buy the excuses is it personal or are there just not as many shooters as we think is the state saturated with so many shoots idk and getting tired of trying to figure it out me and my son are going to continue to shoot if we have to drive hours to do it so be it


----------



## Monster02 (May 7, 2014)

It's to much of a hastle to get on the Fort!!! And the same old shots over there!


----------



## Kris87 (May 7, 2014)

olinprice said:


> Idk whats happened to local shooting there is something keeping them away schedule, money, location course layout, target conditions i have been to over 20 shoots so far this season and all the above i have seen at all locations bad targets little to no payout far out of the way locations so i dont buy the excuses is it personal or are there just not as many shooters as we think is the state saturated with so many shoots idk and getting tired of trying to figure it out me and my son are going to continue to shoot if we have to drive hours to do it so be it



I personally think there are too many classes.  It divides up the shooters too much, then the payouts are small, and that won't make anyone drive any distance.  

When I raced motorcycles, the same transition was happening.  The race organization kept adding more classes, for size of the bike, for age, etc...it was the everyone wanted a trophy mentality.  It has decreased in participation just like some of the 3D has here.  Very similar.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## watermedic (May 7, 2014)

Monster02 said:


> It's to much of a hastle to get on the Fort!!! And the same old shots over there!



What a line of bull!! We have never had targets in the same place two shoots in a row. Didn't you go shoot a 900 round last weekend? Talk about same shots!

30 shots from each distance. Sounds like an excuse to me. If you are scared then just say so big boy!!!!

It only takes a couple of minutes to get on the fort unless you can't pass a background check, have a suspended license or no car insurance!!


----------



## watermedic (May 7, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I personally think there are too many classes.  It divides up the shooters too much, then the payouts are small, and that won't make anyone drive any distance.
> 
> When I raced motorcycles, the same transition was happening.  The race organization kept adding more classes, for size of the bike, for age, etc...it was the everyone wanted a trophy mentality.  It has decreased in participation just like some of the 3D has here.  Very similar.  Just my thoughts.



As far as adult classes, we only have three for compound. Bowhunter Freestyle, Freestyle and Pro. 

I think that is why no one shows up. There are no easy classes!


----------



## alligood729 (May 7, 2014)

olinprice said:


> Idk whats happened to local shooting there is something keeping them away schedule, money, location course layout, target conditions i have been to over 20 shoots so far this season and all the above i have seen at all locations bad targets little to no payout far out of the way locations so i dont buy the excuses is it personal or are there just not as many shooters as we think is the state saturated with so many shoots idk and getting tired of trying to figure it out me and my son are going to continue to shoot if we have to drive hours to do it so be it



I'm not sure that's the case everywhere. Doesn't explain why RAC, RBO, Gainesville....couple of other places, routinely have 80+ shooters, and on most occasions, 100+. I can't explain it.....


----------



## olinprice (May 7, 2014)

Yeah idk i personally have never had a problem getting on the base and im not just talking about the gbaa shoot its poor all around our area i understand the north ga and the atlanta area having more shooters but there are a lot of people in this area that shoot a bow that dont come to these shoots we as club representatives need to find a way to get to these people and work together if we want to continue to have shoots i see some clubs that have 30 to 40 fun shooters and 30 to 40 hunter shooters and im like wow how do they get to those people


----------



## Brian from GA (May 8, 2014)

watermedic said:


> What a line of bull!! We have never had targets in the same place two shoots in a row. Didn't you go shoot a 900 round last weekend? Talk about same shots!
> 
> 30 shots from each distance. Sounds like an excuse to me. If you are scared then just say so big boy!!!!
> 
> It only takes a couple of minutes to get on the fort unless you can't pass a background check, have a suspended license or no car insurance!!



Responses like this really grow the sport!


----------



## olinprice (May 8, 2014)

Sorry i didnt mean to hyjack the thread.


----------



## watermedic (May 8, 2014)

Brian from GA said:


> Responses like this really grow the sport!



Brian,

Your comment isn't even worth a public response so I sent you a PM!!


----------



## drandolph (May 8, 2014)

Fellow archers, I've listened to feedback and made changes at Ft. Gordon because people did not like the way it was set. Also i made a known class and am willing to try and do a circuit with the local clubs. But it seems that no matter what you do people complain. Nothing can be perfect, but if you dont like the way things are get involved!


----------



## olinprice (May 8, 2014)

drandolph said:


> Fellow archers, I've listened to feedback and made changes at Ft. Gordon because people did not like the way it was set. Also i made a known class and am willing to try and do a circuit with the local clubs. But it seems that no matter what you do people complain. Nothing can be perfect, but if you dont like the way things are get involved!



Im with you drandolph instead of complaining help us reach those who aren't coming out to the shoots or tell us coordinators why you go to other shoots we are making changes as we can but cant change them overnight i think all our local shoots have updated targets cut better lanes ,with the exception of the spring Turkey changed stake positions some of you wanted asa style shoots i think most would agree destiny farm and ft Gordons other shoots provided and no one showed up anyway i cant speak for culpepper but i think theirs is asa style .ours at rocky comfort is a work in progress there has been little to no help over there in a long time but i and the members will do our best.


----------



## olinprice (May 8, 2014)

All i ever heard was that rocky comfort was too trashy well lanes could not be any cleaner than they are now. Ft Gordon was that the stakes were such that you could not stand at the stake well they worked on that. Destiny farm was too long but its no longer than a asa shoot. High lonesome the 12s were in the wrong place well you have binos and most have lenses in their scopes so if you can see the 12 does it really matter even with all that said  6 people at a shoot!!!! come on 20 people at a shoot!!!!!   20 people supporting a state shoot !!!! Come on there is something else keeping people away


----------



## kullas (May 8, 2014)

Several years ago I went to a few comps and all I could say is there are way to many sandbaggers that have been moved up a class. would set back count there scores and do just enough to stay in the lower class without moving up and keep winning the money. As for me im done with comps. now if its a fun shoot where everyone gets together and has a good time and a cookout sometime around lunch im all in and will drive for that.


----------



## olinprice (May 9, 2014)

Yep some of the fun is gone people just dont have the time to just sit around and enjoy the fellowship and bull sessions anymore most places i have been to still cook stuff on the grill and try to do a great job with that. Kids we got to get them involved thats the problem i have with the appling shoot they dont allow kids to shoot everywhere i have been lets the kids shoot just have parents sign a waiver. not speaking for all but if my son cant shoot he doesnt want to come. He may be more compettative than most lol. If we dont figure out how to do that numbers will continue to drop. The only way to prove conditions have gotten better at the formentioned clubs is for people to show up and see for themselves.


----------



## olinprice (May 9, 2014)

You can only make half the people happy half the time you will never make all the people happy all the time but the local clubs i think for the most part are trying their best with what they have to work with. lol   no shooters no money for trophys, new targets, food, Portapottys, maby its sponsorship we need idk Benifit shoots, just to get people out to see what its all about, Door prizes, i just dont know what was the deal back in the late 80s and early 90s did most of those shooters pass away, move, just stop shooting, Where are their kids did they not want to shoot, IDK What was it back then that brought so many out to shoot.


----------



## olinprice (May 9, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I personally think there are too many classes.  It divides up the shooters too much, then the payouts are small, and that won't make anyone drive any distance.
> 
> When I raced motorcycles, the same transition was happening.  The race organization kept adding more classes, for size of the bike, for age, etc...it was the everyone wanted a trophy mentality.  It has decreased in participation just like some of the 3D has here.  Very similar.  Just my thoughts.



 This is a valid point


----------



## olinprice (May 9, 2014)

feelings are going to get hurt but we really want to know the answers to these questions so dont hold back Dont let ego destroy local shoots. If thats the problem.


----------



## olinprice (May 9, 2014)

Man i feel like im the only one concerned here


----------



## smartin102 (May 9, 2014)

My husband and I shot in the late 80's and all through the 90's, but due to injuries and births of grandchildren, we quit around 2000.  We just started shooting again a couple of years ago (senior classes).  I have noticed that some clubs do have local sponsors who help with purchasing targets.  Our problem is that we live in extreme northwest Georgia and all the clubs are at least a couple of hours away, except for Full Draw Archery.  David has a great shoot each month, but we would love to see more clubs closer to our area.  We would love to get involved with a local club.


----------



## smartin102 (May 9, 2014)

We had a club in Lafayette in the 90's and sometimes we would have over 100 shooters.  We had awesome trophies and no money classes, but the shooters still came from as far away as Atlanta.  I think money (or the love of money) has had an effect on attendance.  If the money isn't there, you won't have as many shooters.  Also, people tend to shy away from shoots where they know the same people always win the money.


----------



## KMckie786 (May 11, 2014)

olinprice said:


> You can only make half the people happy half the time you will never make all the people happy all the time but the local clubs i think for the most part are trying their best with what they have to work with. lol   no shooters no money for trophys, new targets, food, Portapottys, maby its sponsorship we need idk Benifit shoots, just to get people out to see what its all about, Door prizes, i just dont know what was the deal back in the late 80s and early 90s did most of those shooters pass away, move, just stop shooting, Where are their kids did they not want to shoot, IDK What was it back then that brought so many out to shoot.


I think there are multiple reasons for the decline in attendance compared to the 90's.

Life is alot busier than it was back in the day. The pace of life has sped up for most, and schedules are fuller. 

This has led to the show up, shoot, leave, and wait for my winnings in the mail. There isnt any fellowship anymore, and too many people that take it too serious.

Ask almost any of the regulars of a few years ago why they dont shoot competition anymore, and you will hear "it got too serious and wasnt FUN anymore". Back in the day people showed up and shot for a piece of junk trophy, plaque, or ribbon, but that isnt what brought people out, it was the fellowship that kept people coming. 

Now you have people shooting for money and that always brings out the worst in people IMO. Money is nice but people take it to a different level when money is involved. There is proof of that in every aspect of life.

My excuse is working a rotating swing shift now, and I dont have the time to practice as much. Therefore, I cant compete to the level I want to. I love all aspects of archery, but Im very competitve. If I cant compete to the level I know Im capable of, I would rather not compete. I enjoyed the fellowship just as much as the competition, but the competition is what drove me. Like it or not thats why I got out. Until my schedule changes, I dont see me getting back at it.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 11, 2014)

Well said Kenny... I miss the days of taking 4 trucks to Covington or toccoa and shooting are shooting one up there in the morning them driving back here to shoot agian.... A lot of the fun has left and I believe it's due to a lot of people changing jobs, families, or just not having the time anymore....


----------



## olinprice (May 11, 2014)

Would Sunday shoots be better than Saturday??????


----------



## KMckie786 (May 11, 2014)

Doubtful due to church and people traveling before work on Monday.


----------



## jt12 (May 11, 2014)

olinprice said:


> Would Sunday shoots be better than Saturday??????



Yes it would! Between work, baseball, and wife's honey dos can't make Saturdays. I know church is on Sunday but you still can make most cut-offs after church.


----------



## oldgeez (May 11, 2014)

recession


----------



## dgmeadows (May 12, 2014)

olinprice said:


> All i ever heard was that rocky comfort was too trashy well lanes could not be any cleaner than they are now. Ft Gordon was that the stakes were such that you could not stand at the stake well they worked on that. Destiny farm was too long but its no longer than a asa shoot. High lonesome the 12s were in the wrong place well you have binos and most have lenses in their scopes so if you can see the 12 does it really matter even with all that said  6 people at a shoot!!!! come on 20 people at a shoot!!!!!   20 people supporting a state shoot !!!! Come on there is something else keeping people away





olinprice said:


> You can only make half the people happy half the time you will never make all the people happy all the time but the local clubs i think for the most part are trying their best with what they have to work with. lol   no shooters no money for trophys, new targets, food, Portapottys, maby its sponsorship we need idk Benifit shoots, just to get people out to see what its all about, Door prizes, i just dont know what was the deal back in the late 80s and early 90s did most of those shooters pass away, move, just stop shooting, Where are their kids did they not want to shoot, IDK What was it back then that brought so many out to shoot.





olinprice said:


> feelings are going to get hurt but we really want to know the answers to these questions so dont hold back Dont let ego destroy local shoots. If thats the problem.



Olin - I have replied to several of your posts like this, and am glad to continue to do so.  First off, you seem to be the one getting your feelings hurt and taking things personally.  You cannot realistically expect to post on this forum "Rocky Comfort no longer has trashy lanes" and have 100+ people show up at the next shoot.  It will take some time.

Second, when you ask people to provide input, I don't think it is very helpful to post arguments or imply that the reasons (which you requested people give) are not valid, such as the 12 ring locations at High Lonesome.  Again, do you really expect all people to read your post and say "Hey, I never thought of it like that, it really is silly to want the targets to be the same as the ASA shoots" and have 100+ at the next shoot ?

When comparing things to the 80's and 90's, we all have to acknowledge that the world has changed a lot.  There are virtually year round developmental leagues for every sport kids can get into these days.  My girls were both good archers, but they'd rather play volleyball now.  I would rather be shooting 2 or 3 archery shoots a weekend, but I am not going to miss these events with my girls. Others have posted their own kid's sports conflicts - baseball, spring football, softball, etc.  What does this tell us - the expectation of the good old days where everybody spends the entire day Saturday or Sunday at the 3D shoot is gone.  People do not have the time to do it anymore.  I believe the known distance classes are an opportunity to help participation - people can get done quicker, and be on their way to the ballgame, etc.  

Another thing we are competing with is what you are looking at right now - the computer.  Many kids, boys especially, would rather play computer games than get outside.  I don't have an answer for that, other than use this same resource - the computer - to reach more people who might want to shoot.  Some clubs only advertise here.  I know I missed a couple local shoots at Culpepper in prior years because they did not post them here, only on Facebook.  Well I am not very active on Facebook.  If you are putting on shoots, you need to use every avenue possible to reach people.

And that is not just on-line.  When I did vendor support at the Cabela's opening, there were several parents coming in looking at bows for their kids who were doing the NASP program at school.  They were all asking about places to shoot.  I told them about the GON schedule board, Appling Archers open range, Fort Gordon, and Aiken Archery.  Perhaps the local clubs should see Rob Benedetto about posting schedules in the Cabelas, and also post in every other outdoor store around.  You could also contact the schools to find out who the NASP instructors are to let them know about the shoots and encourage those kids to come out. 

And, again, be realistic.  It is not going to turn around in one month.  Set a schedule, promote it and stick with it.  Cancelling shoots is not going to help, but it might hurt.  Especially if folks drove out to your scheduled event, only to find it cancelled.  Do you think they'll come back next time ?  Maybe, or maybe not.

Personally, I think some more persistent advertising would work for Destiny Farm, Fort Gordon, Aiken and Culpepper. Their shoots are all relatively accessible from the core population area.  Rocky Comfort, High Lonesome and Rock Branch are unfortunately just a long haul for most people.  Combine the travel time cutting into other demands plus gas prices, and it is difficult.  I really like Rock Branch, but it is only about 1 hour from me.  I know it is a lot further for those in Augusta.

It is going to take some time and persistence to get participation up.  Will we ever see the participation like it was in the good old days?  Maybe not.  Gas also wasn't $3.50 a gallon back then.  But you are going to have to be patient and realize that, whether you agree with the reasons or not, or whether you think the reasons are stupid, you are not getting the results you want.  Therefore, you need to consider the reasons given and see if there is a reasonable way to address them, preferably without openly criticizing or arguing about the validity of the reasons you specifically requested.


----------

